# Tank lids, Glass or Plexi-glass



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello Everyone, was wondering if it would be better to make tank lids out of Glass or Plexi-glass?

I have various size tanks i want to make lids for.

Also,,, the best tool for cutting if you could recommend one......

Please go to this link if you are aware of good places to get the plexi-glass or regular glass....

Yes this is a newbie question for sure 

Link for my request for good places to buy:
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15762


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I stick with glass. I've had 1/2" plexi warp on me. The moisture gets absorbed or something like that.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> I stick with glass. I've had 1/2" plexi warp on me. The moisture gets absorbed or something like that.


Thanks Riceburner, I would not have thought that, but i have heard from someone on another forum about the same thing about it warping. So glass is sounding better all the time.....
Appreciate your comments.
sheldon


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Glass is the only way to go as plexi sags under it's own weight. Get salvage glas from window installers, and cut with a regular glass cutter available at Lowe's. Sharp cut edges can be smoothed with another piece of glass or a jar. Much faster than sand paper.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

I prefer glass, using scraps from broken tanks and the like where I can.

For small tanks (up to 10 gallons) I also use styrene panels that are meant for fluorescent light fixtures. They diffuse the light pretty well, and styrene doesn't have the same problem as acrylic absorbing moisture and warping.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

BillD said:


> Glass is the only way to go as plexi sags under it's own weight. Get salvage glas from window installers, and cut with a regular glass cutter available at Lowe's. Sharp cut edges can be smoothed with another piece of glass or a jar. Much faster than sand paper.


As always Bill,,,, great tips and great help, Been hearing that glass is the best way to go and will be doing that for sure now. Now to just find the sources. I owe you some help sometime, advice no because you know a lot more then me ;-) 
Let me know about the # 12 Black sand on PM if you want to....



PPulcher said:


> I prefer glass, using scraps from broken tanks and the like where I can.
> 
> For small tanks (up to 10 gallons) I also use styrene panels that are meant for fluorescent light fixtures. They diffuse the light pretty well, and styrene doesn't have the same problem as acrylic absorbing moisture and warping.


Good idea ppulcher for my small 20 gallon tanks and under... great tip and i actually have 2 sheets of that stuff here in the house.... doh!!!

Thanks folks
Cheers!!!!


----------

